# John Deere Trimmer Running Problem



## emorswbell (Jun 12, 2005)

I have a John Deere 200G trimmer that will run for a few minutes and then quits. I have checked for leaks both in the crankcase and the carburetor and no leaks are apparent. What I have noticed is that as soon as the motor heats up, it stops. After letting it cool off for a few minute, the motor will start again and then quit as soon as it heats up. What do you think is happening?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could be a number of things. One could be it is running too lean, it could develop an air leak as it warms up or the ign. module shorts out when it gets warm. Does it still have spark at the times it won't start?


----------



## emorswbell (Jun 12, 2005)

*Spark Check*



hankster said:


> Could be a number of things. One could be it is running too lean, it could develop an air leak as it warms up or the ign. module shorts out when it gets warm. Does it still have spark at the times it won't start?


I will do a spark check and let you kow. Thanks!


----------



## emorswbell (Jun 12, 2005)

*John Deere 200G Running Problem*



hankster said:


> Could be a number of things. One could be it is running too lean, it could develop an air leak as it warms up or the ign. module shorts out when it gets warm. Does it still have spark at the times it won't start?


The running problem with my John Deere 200G appears to have been solved. 
I turned on the trimmer to try to reproduce the running problem, but after 25 minutes of waiting, the trimmer finally came to a stop when it ran out of fuel. I refueled and the motor cranked on again. After another 10 minutes, the motor still kept running and wouldn’t stop. However, the second time I started the motor, it ran a little sluggish. I played around with the choke a little and the motor improved. I believe I will need to adjust the carburetor. Any advise on proper carburetor settings?
I didn’t mention earlier that yesterday out of desperation, I disassembled the motor completely and installed new crankshaft seals and put the motor back together using an adhesive sealant instead of gaskets. I believe this may have corrected any leaks there may have been in the system. I wonder if you agree?
I will try again tomorrow to see if the problem has definitely been solved. I will keep you posted. Thanks!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It could have been a leaking gasket. Start with both screwed turned out 1 1/2 turns, that should get you started... adjust from there. But first since you say you needed to play with the choke some I would just try and turn both screws out 1/4 turn and see how it runs... most likely it is running slightly lean.


----------

